# What documents need to be certified when applying for a partner visa 820 online ?



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am going to apply for the partner visa 820 online. 
I am a bit confused about the certification of my documents. 
Which documents do I need to have certified ? 
I know that for an online application coloured scans of originals are fine. But I think there are still some documents (like form 888) that need the certification. 
I also just did my Character Stat Dec (http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf) and got it witnessed and stamped at the police station. Do i still need to get it certified ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

888's Australia by a public servant.
888-like forms from another country need to be notarized.

Includes form and photo IDs

And marriage/ civil certificate


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

So when we attach the ID's of the people who did the 888 stats, they can't just be coloured scanned? Have to be certified as well???


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not 100% positive on this, virginia, but I believe their IDs can be colour scanned as well. I've not heard a definitive answer from DIBP or MARA agents on the IDs of 888 witnesses either way yet. I know that some people have just colour scanned those IDs, and none have come back yet and said they were requested to get certified copies. However, it's also pretty easy to get those certified since they have to do the 888 forms as well - so they could do it just in case. It's really up to you.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Color scans with the public servant signature on it verifying it to the 888 form. One of mine isn't in color but 2 out of 3 are. 

So the public servant needs to sign the 888 form and the ID scans. Its to verify the ID matches the 888 form person.


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh, ok! Same thing applies to passport right? 
So say they only gave me the scan of their passport and have already done the form and certified it. It wouldn't be possible for them to go back and let some other authorized person to certify their passport while looking at the form (that has been authorized another person), right? They would have to do the form again and certify it + attach the certified scan of the passport by the same person?

And are they really strict on writing in block letters? Some of my witnesses didn't write in them (even after telling him not to) and I am a bit worried they might not accept it. 

Thanks again, guys, you are so helpful. Sorry for the amount of questions, trying to get everything done and there is still so much to do!!!!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Simply said:


> 888's Australia by a public servant.
> 888-like forms from another country need to be notarized.
> 
> Includes form and photo IDs
> ...


Thanks for your help ! So if i understand this right, i only need to get the form 888 with its ID's certified as well as the statement that my parents in germany wrote about our relationship. 
What about the commonwealth stat decs ? (Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department) 
I had a few friends write a stat dec to show that my partner and I went out on sporting events together.
And what about the character stat dec ? Are they 'form 888-like '?

Any help would be appreciated !!


----------

